# Question About Rescue ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

A very mature young lady who works for the facility where I go for physical therapy ... wants to adopt a pup that she fell in love with on Petfinder. The dog is at the Floyd County Animal Control Shelter in Rome, Georgia. The pet's shelter number is 1406. 

The notice says that the dog will be available for adoption on Tuesday ... the SAME day the pup is due to be euthanized if she is not adopted. What would be the reason for making someone wait until the last minute?

The shelter is open on the weekends, so Sarah plans to make the long drive down to Georgia tomorrow ... not knowing for sure if the pup will still be there. This is how much she would love to bring back the pup to live in her forever home.

Please, for those of you are familiar with the shelters and procedures to adopt ... could you please give me feedback on this? Thank you so much in advance! :Flowers 2:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't know but like you it does not make sense to me. Can she call the shelter on Monday ?
Just re-read your post about the shelter being open on the week end. I hope your friend will be able to get the poor baby out.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

It makes sense to me sadly.

A lot of overcrowded shelters do this. They take a dog in stray. They have to keep the dog for a set period to make sure no owners can come claim the dog, but they also have no place to take in more dogs and so if this one has not got an adopter waiting in the wings, it has already been there for 2 weeks, then they will schedule a PTS day for the dog. So sad. 

Thankfully, it sounds like a wonderful home IS waiting for her.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

CloudClan said:


> It makes sense to me sadly.
> 
> A lot of overcrowded shelters do this. They take a dog in stray. They have to keep the dog for a set period to make sure no owners can come claim the dog, but they also have no place to take in more dogs and so if this one has not got an adopter waiting in the wings, it has already been there for 2 weeks, then they will schedule a PTS day for the dog. So sad.
> 
> Thankfully, it sounds like a wonderful home IS waiting for her.


Thank you, Carina. I just called Sarah and she plans to go to the shelter tomorrow. Hopefully, if she can prove to the shelter how interested she is in adopting the pup (Sarah has already named her Millie) then maybe they will make sure she can take her home on Tuesday. Sarah is making a seven hour trip by car to try and rescue this baby ... so, let's pray and think positive thoughts that it will work out for Sarah and Millie.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Carina what I don't understand is that they say "available for adoption on Tuesday" the same day they intend to euthanize it. When you read this, you think the dog will not be available before that day.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Marie, I have dealt with shelters for MANY years. 

In my area, they not only treat the dogs like crap, they also treat humans like crap.

Also, in my area (Los Angeles, Riverside, Orange County, San Diego, etc)
We cannot figure out the "RULES". Big surprise, as they can't seem to know their right from their left. You would think, within a shelter, the same rules would apply, yet can't get a flippin' answer to save your life.

I've been set, many times to pull a dog. The shelter knew the time I was coming, just to find out they euthanized the very dog, THEY KNEW, I was on my way to pull. 

I've also had a "hold" on many dogs, which I drove, thru LA traffic, for hours, just to find out they adopted a sickly dog to a private party, with small children, and the dog needed extensive medical treatment. Yep, I've had those little ones, ultimately, surrendered back to me. What a shame the dog had to go thru that crap. 

We do have a handful of good "shelter" people, but the majority are a death sentence to most.

Bless Sarah, and the little pooch. Sorry, I don't have an answer. You would think, thru the years, I would.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I hope everything works out and she is able to get that poor pup in her caring hands. Please let us know !


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

3Maltmom said:


> Marie, I have dealt with shelters for MANY years.
> 
> In my area, they not only treat the dogs like crap, they also treat humans like crap.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Deb, for replying to my post. I was hoping you would be here to give me some feedback ... because I know you have tons of exerience with shelters, rescue, and adoption.

Sarah has such a kind heart. And, I would do anything to help her. I even called the shelter today ... but, of course they didn't answer the phone, even though they were supposed to be open for business. They had promised to call Sarah today ... but, they never returned her call.

It's so darn sad when we have wonderful people who want to adopt these precious pups ... and, then something like what you and Carina have shared ... unfortunately happens for the worse.

Sarah is making that seven hour drive to Georgia tomorrow. If someone at that shelter can't see how much she cares to adopt that precious puppy ... then I wonder how they can sleep at night.

Bless you, darling Deb, and all of the rescue workers, who make every effort to help save these innocent and precious creatures.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

MalteseJane said:


> I don't know but like you it does not make sense to me. Can she call the shelter on Monday ?
> Just re-read your post about the shelter being open on the week end. I hope your friend will be able to get the poor baby out.


Thank you, Janine. :Flowers 2:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

poochie2 said:


> I hope everything works out and she is able to get that poor pup in her caring hands. Please let us know !


Thank you. And, I will let everyone know the outcome.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I pray that it can work out in time to save Millie.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Marie,
I'm so glad Deb saw your thread and responded. Deb has told me many times about the horror stories with poor rescues. 

I pray Sarah gets there in time and arrives safely. I pray she takes her little one home with her.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Holding good thoughts for your friend/that poor little dog... shelters who do that stink. Doesn't sound like they really care about finding new homes, just not getting sued.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

maltlovereileen said:


> Holding good thoughts for your friend/that poor little dog... shelters who do that stink. Doesn't sound like they really care about finding new homes, just not getting sued.


Some shelters do not like to work with breed rescue groups. I do not know why that is, perhaps it goes back to some of the folks there seeing breed rescue as snooty. They may have the idea "Why give a chance to the "pure-breeds" when the others do not have the same chance?" I can't say. But that is one of the only explanations I have been able to figure out. 

But honestly? I don't think that most shelters are worried most about not getting sued. I think shelters like this one in GA are likely very overwhelmed by the dogs they take in due to irresponsible pet owners. So it isn't the shelter I blame. Their hands are often very tied. They have to make room for new dogs to come in and they have no space, but they also have a law that says that strays must be kept for a certain length of time. They are between a rock and a hard place. 

The real problem is people not being responsible. So many people, especially the AR folks, focus it on breeders producing too many pets (i.e. creating overpopulation). I don't think that is the relationship at all. Pets in shelters come from people not making a life-time commitment when they take their dogs. Dogs such as these come from BYBs and Mills because responsible breeders offer a life-time commitment to the dogs they breed. Either the dog stays with new owners or comes back to them. The other source of shelter dogs are from people who let their dogs get loose, either as strays or as un-altered dogs who reproduce mutts. How we change those factors I do not know. But the blame for the dogs being PTS in shelters is on people who do not take responsibility for their pets and see them as disposable. It is truly tragic.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So true, Carina. It's extremely tragic. 
Bob Barker always said "have your pets spayed or neutered" for a good reason.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Any word?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

CloudClan said:


> *The real problem is people not being responsible.* So many people, especially the AR folks, focus it on breeders producing too many pets (i.e. creating overpopulation). I don't think that is the relationship at all. Pets in shelters come from people not making a life-time commitment when they take their dogs. Dogs such as these come from BYBs and Mills because responsible breeders offer a life-time commitment to the dogs they breed. Either the dog stays with new owners or comes back to them. The other source of shelter dogs are from people who let their dogs get loose, either as strays or as un-altered dogs who reproduce mutts. How we change those factors I do not know. But the blame for the dogs being PTS in shelters is on people who do not take responsibility for their pets and see them as disposable. It is truly tragic.


That's an excellent point, Carina...it does boil down to irresponsibility - people don't have the time/patience to train a puppy, they don't realize that small child/children allowed to run wild can be a very bad mix with small dogs, they get one to be part of a current 'trend' (the handbag/accessory pet, the emulate the movie pet-Beverly Hills chihuahua, 1001 Dalmations etc [never good news for a particular breed when a movie or celebrity features it]) while knowing nothing of the characteristics common to the breed, etc etc I think AR people do tend to focus on breeding a bit because it is so overwhelming at times (like now when the shelters are bursting at the seams). I wonder outloud if this is because they know that breeders (the good and ethical ones) *do care* about the breed and would actually care about those scenarios (when the rescues/adoptions don't seem to be making much of a dent) while we all know the millers/bybers don't give a fig. Maybe easier to get the good people to slow down a bit while at the same time trying to shut down the millers and bybers (a monumentous task). Truthfully, maybe there really is no good solution/answer since you are talking about the population of the world - quite a few of whom are totally self centered/irresponsible when it comes to decisions like bringing pets into their homes. Happily, more and more celebrities (whom so many people seem to listen to) are taking up the cause (Oprah, Ben Stein, etc) and showcasing what goes on inside these puppymills (still astounding to me how many people don't know what a puppymill is even so many years down the road of trying to get the word out). Whatever the case, it's awfully sad right now seeing how so many precious pups, regardless of lineage, just want to be loved and feel safe and warm and fed, through no fault of their own end up on death rows or left to moulder for God knows how long in scary shelter environments. Breaks my heart. 

If this little one gets sprung in time, it will be such joyous news... rayer:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope she is able to get to the shelter to get him out safely. You just cant trust what they will do unfortunately. We have gone to the shelter to get a young male that was neutered just the day before, only to find they had pts that next morning. Now that just is a waste of time and money and a cruel end for a sweet dog. 
Some few animal controls are trying to do a better job of keeping these dogs safe and working on adopting instead of euthanizing, but they are the exception. Please let us know if she is able to adopt. Hugs,Edie


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Was she able to get him? I hope so. I don't see him on petfinder now. {{{{puppy and friend}}}}


----------

